# Mareado con pronombres



## TheChabon

1) ¿_desseben_ y _aus ihm_ se refieren a _des Schönen_, no? 
2) ¿Podría también referirse a _Kunstgenuss_, si bien por lo que entiendo del contexto creo que se refiere a la belleza, no? 
3) Si a alguien se le ocurre un mejor intento que el de abajo de todo, por favor avise. Como hay varios sustantivos femeninos y varios masculinos, no se me ocurre realmente nada que quede claro --capaz haya que replantear toda la oración. 

Saludos y gracias. 



Ihm [para el esteticista] ist der Kunstgenuss Verstandesübung, philosphisches Ergötzen, bestehend in dem Zurücktragen des Schönen aus der Erscheinungswelt in die Idee, in dem Zergliedern *desselben* und dem Herauspräpariren des Begriffskerns *aus ihm*. 

Para el esteticista el goce artístico es un ejercicio intelectual, un deleite filosófico, que consiste en derivar la belleza desde el mundo fenomenal hasta la idea, en la disección de *la misma* [?] y en el desmembramiento del núcleo conceptual a partir de *aquélla*.

Para el esteticista el goce artístico es un ejercicio intelectual, un deleite filosófico, que consiste en derivar lo bello desde el mundo fenomenal hasta la idea, en la disección *del mismo *[?] y en el desmembramiento del núcleo conceptual a partir de *aquello*.

Para el esteticista el goce artístico es un ejercicio intelectual, un deleite filosófico, que consiste en derivar lo bello desde el mundo fenomenal hasta la idea, en *diseccionarlo *[?] y desmembrar de *él* el núcleo conceptual.

Para el esteticista el goce artístico es un ejercicio intelectual, un deleite filosófico, que consiste en derivar lo bello desde el mundo fenomenal hasta la idea, en *diseccionarlo* y desmembrar *de**l mismo* el núcleo conceptual.

Para el esteticista el goce artístico es un ejercicio intelectual, un deleite filosófico, que consiste en derivar la belleza desde el mundo fenomenal hasta la idea, en diseccionar la belleza y desmembrar de ella el núcleo conceptual.


----------



## iaf

Después de releerlo varias veces, creo efectivamente que _desselben/aus ihm_ refiere a _des Schönen._

Pero te propondría alternativas para la traducción de algunos vocablos, especialmente para el tercero: 
_1. zurücktragen -_ devolver, restituir, reintegrar 
2. _Erscheinungswelt -_ mundo de apariencias, mundo visual, mundo perceptible (no creo que acá refiera a lo fenomenal)
_3. herauspreparieren -_ extraer, expurgar ("lo desmiembra para poder extraer el núcleo")

Aquí una aproximación para sostener la idea:
_"... es un ejercicio intelectual, un deleite filosófico, que consiste en restituir lo bello desde el mundo de apariencias a la idea (al universo de las ideas), en desmembrarlo y extraer de él el núcleo conceptual."

_En lo demás es cuestión de formularlo de la mejor manera posible en castellano.
Saludos!


----------



## TheChabon

Me gustó la de extraer --no sabía cómo se decir lo que se hacía en las clases de ciencias naturales con el sapo. Lo ideal sería algo que funcione como 'despiezar', para que dé la idea de que lo saca limpio. ¿'Extirpar'? ¿'Retirar'? Googleando veo que efectivamente al órgano se lo _extrae_.

[_zurücktragen_ es en este caso derivar (más matemático) o referir (capaz mejor en este caso, así que gracias por meter el dedo ahí también); la _Idee_ es la 'idea artística', todo un concepto cargado en este caso; _Erscheinungswelt_, en el código de esta gente, el mundo perceptible, lo aparente, digamos, pero la palabra cargada que usan es _Erscheinung_, fenómeno]


----------



## iaf

TheChabon said:


> Me gustó la de extraer --no sabía cómo se decir lo que se hacía en las clases de ciencias naturales con el sapo. Lo ideal sería algo que funcione como 'despiezar', para que dé la idea de que lo saca limpio. ¿'Extirpar'? ¿'Retirar'? Googleando veo que efectivamente al órgano se lo _extrae_.]


Claro, es que el _desmembrar _está ya (literalmente) en _Zergliedern. _Faltaba algo como _filtrar _o_ "ex-laborar" _para concluir la idea del original, en donde, posterior al "desguace", selecciona la "pieza de valor". 



TheChabon said:


> _Erscheinungswelt_, en el código de esta gente, el mundo perceptible, lo aparente, digamos, pero la palabra cargada que usan es _Erscheinung_, fenómeno]


Sólo una acotación respecto a _Erscheinung_, que no es exclusivamente un _fenómeno_. También es simplemente la apariencia, el aspecto. Así lo había interpretado, sin más conocimiento de la jerga específica de este autor que te trae estos extractos de textos en ocasiones muy enredados  .

Saludos!


----------



## TheChabon

Recién ahora me doy cuenta de que poniendo desmembrar+extraer no hace falta _diseccionar_. Listo. [Yo metía el diseccionar+algo para darle el tono del _Herauspräpariren_, ignorando que _extraer_ andaba para estas cosas.]

[La palabra cargada es _Erscheinung_ que en este uso se acostumbra traducir como fenómeno, o sea la apariencia del hecho, digamos, sin pretender mucha precisión a la que no puedo aspirar en estos temas. 
Por ejemplo la página 11 de http://juango.es/Arthur%20Schopenhauer%20-%20El%20mundo%20como%20voluntad%20y%20representaci%F3n.pdf
Yo por mí le pondría 'la apariencia' a todo, pero la palabra que ya quedó en español para esto es _fenómeno_, y qué le voy a hacer. A mí me confunde más que ayudarme, pero tampoco soy experto en ese tema, y en general cuando escucho a alguien hablando de _lo fenomenal_ lo prejuzgo como un chanta y después tiene que demostrarme su inocencia.]

Gracias de vuelta.


----------



## Spharadi

> Ihm [para el esteticista] ist der Kunstgenuss Verstandesübung, philosphisches Ergötzen, bestehend in dem Zurücktragen des Schönen aus der Erscheinungswelt in die Idee, in dem Zergliedern *desselben* und dem Herauspräpariren des Begriffskerns *aus ihm*.



Para el esteta el goce artístico es un  un deleite filosófico, un ejercicio intelectual, mediante el cual la  belleza, tal como se manifiesta en el mundo sensible,  se transporta al reino de las ideas por medio del analisis, extrayendo de ella el núcleo
 conceptual.
Traduzco "zergliedern" por análisis, ya que el análisis es la operación intelectual mediante la cual se llega a la abstracción, es decir al concepto.  Qué te parece?


----------



## Bahiano

TheChabon said:


> (...)Ihm [para el esteticista] ist der Kunstgenuss Verstandesübung, philosphisches Ergötzen, bestehend in dem Zurücktragen des Schönen aus der Erscheinungswelt in die Idee, in dem Zergliedern *desselben* und dem Herauspräpariren des Begriffskerns *aus ihm*. (...)


¡Holá!

Para mi, como entendí, parece que _desselben_ se refiere a _Kunstgenuss_. Para esclarecer la intención del autor, colloqué una estructura visual:

Ihm ist der Kunstgenuss 
 I.) Verstandesübung,
II.) philosphisches Ergötzen, bestehend
     II.a) in dem Zurücktragen des Schönen aus der Erscheinungswelt in die Idee,
     II.b) in dem Zergliedern* ("Kunst" + "Genuss") *desselben und
     II.c) dem Herauspräpariren des Begriffskerns *("Genuss") *aus ihm.

Espero ayude


----------



## Spharadi

> Para mi, como entendí, parece que _desselben_ se refiere a _Kunstgenuss_. Para esclarecer la intención del autor, colloqué una estructura visual



No estoy de acuerdo pues aqui se hace el análisis de la belleza. El esteta contempla una obra de arte,  extrae (o percibe) la belleza manifiesta en ella (la obra de arte pertenece al mundo sensible), la transporta al mundo de las ideas (de los conceptos) y trata de llegar a su esencia analizándola  (el proceso analítico o des-composición). Es decir el esteta busca una respuesta a la pregunta Qué es lo bello? Cuál es su esencia?


----------



## iaf

Bahiano said:


> Ihm ist der Kunstgenuss
> I.) Verstandesübung,
> II.) philosphisches Ergötzen, bestehend
> II.a) in dem Zurücktragen des Schönen aus der Erscheinungswelt in die Idee,
> II.b) in dem Zergliedern* ("Kunst" + "Genuss") *desselben und
> II.c) dem Herauspräpariren des Begriffskerns *("Genuss") *aus ihm.



En una primera lectura también interpreté que era una simple enumeración que refería en todos los casos a la primera parte de la frase. Pero leyendo más detenidamente, terminé por entenderlo según el siguiente (intento de) esquema:

_- Was ist für ihn der Kunstgenuss? _
Ihm ist der Kunstgenuss A (=Verstandesübung/philosophisches Ergötzen)

_- Aus was besteht_ A)_?
_Aus dem:a) Zurücktragen von B (=das Schöne) aus *x* in *y*,​b) Zergliedern von B) und Herauspreparieren von *z* aus B).​


Spharadi said:


> Para el esteta el goce artístico es un un deleite filosófico, un ejercicio intelectual, _mediante el cual_ _(1)_ la belleza, tal como se manifiesta en el mundo sensible, se transporta al reino de las ideas _por medio del analisis (2)_, extrayendo de ella el núcleo conceptual.



Me parece una traducción de mayor soltura que conserva el sentido general. Pero personalmente, no tomaría tanta distancia del original, específicamente en los siguientes puntos:

(1) Aquí _mediante el cual_ expone una herramienta, sin embargo _bestehend aus_ indaga en el proceso.

(2) El análisis es a su vez _Zergliedern_ y _Herauspreparieren des Begriffskerns - _dos en uno. No veo la necesidad de crear ese puente, si se puede usar _desmembrar_ y _extraer_, conservando el desarrollo lógico del original.

Es sólo una opinión más... como para no perder el ejercicio 
Saludos!


----------

